# What are your summer horse goals?



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

My main goal is to keep the 22 year old TB from becoming laminitic. The younger mare can wear an anti grazing muzzle, and she does from approximately May 1st until into October. It works, she will get heavy (the curse of an easy keeper) but not fat. The TB is a cribber that will stop eating if I keep a cribbing collar on her, so her teeth are a mess. I've tried using a muzzle on her as well but she'll crib with it on and it made her teeth even worse. I keep them in during the day and out at night but it's not a perfect solution as the older mare will get stiff in the stall. I have to keep her on painkiller (MVP or BL Solution) year round to keep her comfortable.

You don't often hear of a TB that is an easy keeper, huh?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I was had and my equine goals seem to have shifted with the recent visit from the test pilot.

We must gave a communication problem because I'm sure I said, 'no, my ankle is not strong enough to put any time into your yearling.'

Yearling, new halter and a broad selection of ankle supports were delivered the following day. 

Copious amount of profanity were spewed, the test pilot is back up north and his fancy roan yearling and I are working on the finer details of halters.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

My goals:

1. Become a better rider. I've ridden for years, but w/out lessons since I mainly trail ride. But I want to have better communication from the saddle, so I figure the lessons will help. And they are making a difference.

2. Work w/my bratty pony. She hasn't been ridden for awhile and I want to work w/her then get back on her. My niece wants to ride her, but until I'm able to work w/her, I can't let her on her.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

dizzy said:


> My goals:
> 
> 1. Become a better rider. I've ridden for years, but w/out lessons since I mainly trail ride. But I want to have better communication from the saddle, so I figure the lessons will help. And they are making a difference.
> 
> 2. Work w/my bratty pony. She hasn't been ridden for awhile and I want to work w/her then get back on her. My niece wants to ride her, but until I'm able to work w/her, I can't let her on her.


If you're working with your pony, how would you like to take on a pretty little roan boy that seems to have the same stubborn streak as his owner?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> I was had and my equine goals seem to have shifted with the recent visit from the test pilot.
> 
> We must gave a communication problem because I'm sure I said, 'no, my ankle is not strong enough to put any time into your yearling.'
> 
> ...


Aren't kids great? I had a 4 lb snarling terror dropped off "for the weekend" a year and a half ago. She is adorable, a shih tzu/miniature pinscher cross whose haircuts cost more than mine, and has to wear a sweater and coat in the winter. She wasn't potty trained either so there was creative profanity here too.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Aren't kids great? I had a 4 lb snarling terror dropped off "for the weekend" a year and a half ago. She is adorable, a shih tzu/miniature pinscher cross whose haircuts cost more than mine, and has to wear a sweater and coat in the winter. She wasn't potty trained either so there was creative profanity here too.


After my most recent disagreement over biting like a rabid dog, I made a phone call to the little monster's owner and he calmly told me that anything that doesn't kill me will make me stronger. I really hate when they use my own words against me.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> After my most recent disagreement over biting like a rabid dog, I made a phone call to the little monster's owner and he calmly told me that anything that doesn't kill me will make me stronger. I really hate when they use my own words against me.


Snerk. You think they never listened to your words of wisdom and then they zap you with them. I was told that a paper cut I was whining about was "too far from my heart to kill me" by my oldest. She even *sounded* like me. 

Is there a tree he can be tied to (or chained to) in the test pilot's yard?


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I am losing my mount from the last 10 years (he's moving) and will gain 2 new OTTBs to work with. It will be fun! One is 6 years old and still kind of green but willing and the other is 15 and an experienced jumper but I'll be working on dressage with him.  So my goals are to get them both to just RELAX and REACH while riding.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

wr said:


> If you're working with your pony, how would you like to take on a pretty little roan boy that seems to have the same stubborn streak as his owner?


Thanks, but no thanks! I'm going to have my hands full w/the Brat!



Irish Pixie said:


> Aren't kids great? I had a 4 lb snarling terror dropped off "for the weekend" a year and a half ago. She is adorable, a shih tzu/miniature pinscher cross whose haircuts cost more than mine, and has to wear a sweater and coat in the winter. She wasn't potty trained either so there was creative profanity here too.


Just remember, ****zu happens. eep:


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

dizzy said:


> Just remember, ****zu happens. eep:


I saw a meme the other day that says something like "Christians call them "shoot-zu's". LOL


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Snerk. You think they never listened to your words of wisdom and then they zap you with them. I was told that a paper cut I was whining about was "too far from my heart to kill me" by my oldest. She even *sounded* like me.
> 
> Is there a tree he can be tied to (or chained to) in the test pilot's yard?



Maybe I'll have the little monster delivered to someone's balcony in Edmonton. 

Fang was staying at my ex's do as a yearling, I think he's seen humans look at him through binoculars, although test pilot claims he's played with him.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

At this point I'd be ok with getting on one of mine since I haven't ridden since winter. Part of that is lack of motivation because it seems like the older I get the more I'm ok with just taking care of them and part because it always seems like when spring hits we get slammed with chores and social things.


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

Just to get on and ride! I need to MAKE TIME TO RIDE!!!!!!

Running a farm on my own (hubby works full time) and having 4 kids in all sorts of activities it is just hard to make time to get out. My horses have been pretty neglected (from riding time, they are fat and happy) I just want to force myself to get out! My farrier just got a horse, he is a good friend, this is the kick in the ass I need to get out and ride.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Get my gelding trained and then ride him!


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I am working on getting my 9 year old OTTB mare under saddle again. She was being ridden by my dressage trainers adult daughter, but the gal allowed my mare to develop really bad habits (head tossing and a little buck in the corner to un-nerve the rider). So I am riding her myself to break her of those habits, and also have a 17 year old Pony Club rider on her. My young lady rider is testing for her C3 rating next week on her gelding, then she will be riding Lea full time. (Forgive me if that is not correct verbiage for the c3 trial, I am not a Pony club person and don't know the correct language). 

I also have a fat QH/Missouri Fox Trotter mare that is 4.5 years old and ready to be in the open WP world. I have her under saddle and am training her myself, hoping for our first show in the fall. I also have my 5 yr old TB gelding under saddle trying to figure out which direction to go with him, he excels in several disciplines, but I only know a few of them well enough to go into the ring with him in. So there's those two, plus I have 4 more I am riding in WP and trail. Thank goodness for help at the ranch twice a week!!


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

We have three to put in the harness. 1 filly and 2 john mules. I'll hitch them up and be ready to haul 2nd crop hay home from across the river instead of using the bale wagon.
Hauling bales will probably help to keep the teamster in shape too.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

1) Camp / vacation with my horse! = riding new places.

2) Start doing multiple day rides (overnight).

3) Do a bucket list ride or two.

4) Learn about dressage. The new job / career path are slowing this one down.


----------



## crossbredcalves (Oct 14, 2014)

I don't post very often, but my summer horse goal is to ride. I bought a 5 year old Appaloosa gelding back in the fall. I have ridden him a couple times. He has been well started and patterned on the barrels. He just needs to be ridden. I think he could make a (slow) barrel horse with the work. I really just want to ride him, though. Just take him out on the trails and get to know him.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Tamarackreg brought up bucket list rides, and I've been thinking about it ever since. 

I think I have three main rides on my bucket list (recently added) a preferably Caribbean beach ride on a decent horse, and one on a good horse in the mountains out west. Maybe the Bighorn mountains in Wyoming, on my favorite book series is set there, "Walt Longmire." 

I also want to ride Ireland on a real working hunter. There are many riding tours that sound just wonderful.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> Tamarackreg brought up bucket list rides, and I've been thinking about it ever since.
> 
> I think I have three main rides on my bucket list (recently added) a preferably Caribbean beach ride on a decent horse, and one on a good horse in the mountains out west. Maybe the Bighorn mountains in Wyoming, on my favorite book series is set there, "Walt Longmire."
> 
> I also want to ride Ireland on a real working hunter. There are many riding tours that sound just wonderful.


I've been thinking about it as well. We are planning a mountain ride in New Mexico later in the summer, so that is done. (If you watched the show Longmire, it was all filmed in New Mexico...beautiful country!). I would like to do a beach ride down in Galveston sometime, there is a group of my lady friends who go every summer. An Ireland trip on a good working hunter would be fantastic! Good thought!! 

Other than that, we have a working ranch and I get plenty of saddle time on my cow horses, so that's covered. I would love to do a real cattle drive sometime but would like to ride with cowgirls rather than cowboys! I'm married and don't want to be out running around with a bunch of cowboys:cowboy: LOL!

Oh! And I want to run barrels or poles or flags in a rodeo, and I would love to be the flag carrier on that gallop around the arena sometime. That would be awesome Senior Circuit of course:thumb:


----------



## majiksummer (Sep 13, 2012)

My plans were to finish my now very far behind 5 year old mare this summer after my miscarriage last spring put the kibosh on riding for the next 10 months due to complications. However since I'm pregnant again (surprise!) I'm currently banned from riding (or lifting or you know looking cross eyed at anything physical  ) so I may sell her to someone that can actually use her and buy a good barrel horse in the spring after the baby comes so I can go rodeo again. I'm keeping my gelding, he's my baby and won't be hurt any sitting for a while, he was my old queening/sorting/do anything/go to horse and is broke broke broke.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm happy to report that my bratty pony didn't object at all to being saddled. She gives me grief about taking the bit, but we're working on that. I need to get on her back, but won't do it unless there's someone else there.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

dizzy said:


> I'm happy to report that my bratty pony didn't object at all to being saddled. She gives me grief about taking the bit, but we're working on that. I need to get on her back, but won't do it unless there's someone else there.


That's great. I'm a lot more careful than I used to be too. I'm at the age when I splat rather than bounce like I used to.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I worked w/her more on taking the bit and she's taking it better. The problem I'm having now is she flings her head up when I go to take the bit out. Makes me wonder about whoever trained her to begin with.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

It sounds like whoever did clunked her teeth.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I have a new horse goal for the summer....getting them all well and sound/not bleeding/swelling/coughing/etc. just for one whole week.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> It sounds like whoever did clunked her teeth.


That's my thoughts. Today I worked w/her a bit, but used a piece of baling twine. By the time I finished working w/her for the day, she was taking the piece of twine in her mouth, then dropping it out. I'll use a thicker piece of twine tomorrow and keep using a bigger piece then switch her over to the bit.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Made progress today! I got Licorice to take the bit. And while she's still wanting to throw her head up and back when I go to remove it, she did better. I don't think it clunked against her teeth once!

I don't really have a place to ride out where I board-except in my field. And Misty spooks in there-even threw me once. So I worked w/her today in my field, not long, only for about 10, 15 minutes and she didn't spook once! I'm hoping to ride her in there again on Friday and I hope to ride for a bit longer.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

dizzy said:


> Made progress today! I got Licorice to take the bit. And while she's still wanting to throw her head up and back when I go to remove it, she did better. I don't think it clunked against her teeth once!
> 
> I don't really have a place to ride out where I board-except in my field. And Misty spooks in there-even threw me once. So I worked w/her today in my field, not long, only for about 10, 15 minutes and she didn't spook once! I'm hoping to ride her in there again on Friday and I hope to ride for a bit longer.


Progress is always good.


----------



## majiksummer (Sep 13, 2012)

I traded my mare for a broke gelding for my husband to ride  He's nothing fancy but he is safe, and DH can ride him by himself just fine. Now I just need to get a bridle set up for him and lower the cinch on one of my saddles. He's 15.3+ and my gelding is 15 even and my mare was just a hair over 15, so a big boy! I'm hoping he has a bit of speed to him, he's built to be fast, if he does I'll pattern him on barrels in the spring and see what he does. I'll need to put some nicer buttons on him anyways, I like fancy broke horses which is why my chexi is as fancy as he is :gaptooth: He'll do big sliding stops and get down on a cow and he's quick and catty. I quite love him :ashamed: It was hard to leave my mare with the folks I traded her to though... She'll be well taken care of and loved but she won't turn into the amazing horse she could have if I'd been able to get her finished :/ they just don't have the experience to make her as nice as she could have been. She'll be a good broke trail horse but not the awesome little cow pony I'd have turned her into  But it was the best decision for right now and this gelding will be a good fit with what we need now. I really do like him.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

majiksummer, what part of Idaho are you in? I lived a lot of years in Idaho, some in Sun Valle/Hailey, some in Salmon, some in McCall. Loved it all!


----------



## majiksummer (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm about 1 1/2 hours north of McCall, in Idaho county. I've lived in Idaho most of my life, all but 3 years, but we moved here from the high desert of southern Idaho about six months ago. Love it here! It's so much greener and while I loved the mountains in southern Idaho they've got nothing on the mountains here. Great people too!


----------

